

Ghetto up any Twitter author/tweet - linkthief
http://twiggr.com/PrinceCharles/status/2481523289
twiggr.com/&#60;twitter account&#62;
======
clinton
I tried pumping Ali G tweets into it - <http://twiggr.com/REAL_Ali_G>

Sadly, not quite the John Malkovich inside the head of John Malkovich
experience I was looking for...

------
lylejohnson
To quote Ricky Gervais, "It's funny, because it's racist."

